# 2nd Run any thoughts??? Advice??? All are/is welcome



## aamcgill480 (Dec 16, 2021)

All plants are at day 54 of Flower!
This is my 2nd Run so anything that anyone has to say, if it doesn’t apply, I’m gonna let it fly, but please comment freely!
Growing in a 4x4 tent
AGLEX K4000 
FFOF
Advanced Nutrients Micro, Grow, Bloom
Bud Candy, Ancient Earth, Vitamin B2, Sensizyme, Big Bud, and going to finish these last few weeks with Overdrive and Flawless Finish!
Ladies in order from top to bottom, last pic is the tent!:
Moonshine ghost train haze 1, purple punch og 1, Moonshine ghost train haze 2, purple punch og 2, midnight snack 1, gmo x animal cookies, midnight snack 2, blue gelato 41, and last but not least from a seed I got in an eighth from the dispensary here in NJ, my favorite bud this year… DONNY BURGER!!!!
Please everyone lemme know what you think I really trained hard on this run and for my 2nd run I have a lot confidence in what’s to come, am I being too optimistic??? I just feel really good about what I’m looking at for only my 2nd Photo run!!!


----------



## spunom (Dec 17, 2021)

Looking good.


----------



## pute (Dec 17, 2021)

Canadate fot the Bud of the month.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 17, 2021)

aamcgill480 said:


> View attachment 284167
> View attachment 284168
> View attachment 284169
> View attachment 284170
> ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 17, 2021)

pute said:


> Canadate fot the Bud of the month.


LINK


			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/december-bud-of-the-month.80234/


----------



## pute (Dec 17, 2021)

So aamc, let them finish then enter your best picture.


----------



## aamcgill480 (Dec 17, 2021)

pute said:


> So aamc, let them finish then enter your best picture.


I will… thank you for your comments


----------



## aamcgill480 (Dec 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 284292


Means a lot thank you sooo much!


----------



## Airbone (Dec 18, 2021)

Beautiful job!


----------



## joeb631 (Dec 18, 2021)

As pretty as  prom date !


----------



## FutbolGuy024 (Dec 4, 2022)

You’re f’n killing it.  Bud Porn for sure. Thanks for the set up and what not, good advice! I couldn’t get results from dirt like that but it’s most def my lack of light power per ft


----------

